
Ask HN: What is your experience with using a cloud based personal computer? - ussser
I&#x27;m thinking about moving my personal computer to the cloud, something like Paperspace or Amazon WorkSpaces. I&#x27;d like to hear feedback from people already using such services.
======
adjagu
Disclaimer: I have zero knowledge about cloud based personal computers. I did
search Paperspace and Amazon WorkSpaces and learned a little about them from
their respective websites, but I am still left with questions.

Other than in my mind RDP'ing into a more powerful computer than what you
currently use, what benefit would this actually provide?

Personally I like having physical control over my computer. I also like
knowing what precisely is installed and running on my computer. Why would you
trust your security to a secondary party by running your "operating system" in
the cloud? Why would you want to be reliant on an always on internet
connection?

Please don't think I am picking a fight, I am actually interested in this. My
current computer is unable to play video games, if this was a viable solution
to that I would gladly make use of it. [Edit] For everything else I do on a
computer my current model does everything I need.

